# Trainer - Cyclops Fluid 2 vs JetFluid vs KK



## glacebay (Feb 22, 2010)

I had an issue with my clamp on my Travel Trac Fluid Trainer and performance says send her back.

So! With that in mind, I've decided to upgrade from the Travel Trac to Cyclops or Kinetic.

Opinions / Comments ->

Cyclops Fluid 2 or Cyclops JetFluid Pro or Kinetic Fluid?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Kinetic is the best trainer I've used. Love the resistance unit and the clamping mechanism.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

I have friends who are very happy with CyclOps, but I can't imagine a better designed and built unit than the Kinetic. It's that good.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

I've only used the Kinetic Road Machine. 
I'm 100% satisfied. It is well designed & constructed, and has a very nice, smooth resistance.

It also appealed to me that the Kinetic is inherently leak-proof by design : the coupling to the fluid impeller is magnetic (but it's not magnetic resistance based), and so there are no shaft rotating seals to ever leak.


----------



## glacebay (Feb 22, 2010)

I am leaning towards the KK... My hope is that Performance will cut me a deal on it...

Does the KK (or Cyclops) rock? I was always screwing around with my Travel Trac to get it stable.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

I've experienced no "rocking" on my Kinetic Road Machine.

PS: plan on spending another $15-20 for a front wheel support stand. Although any brand will do, the Kinetic stand is a compact, hollow cylinder (with 3 different selectable heights of "notches"), and it's easy to store.


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

I have both a cyclops fluid 2 and a KK rock n roll with road mc resistance unit. The KK beats the cyclops hands down.


----------



## Urb (Jul 19, 2010)

I have the road machine and love it.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

kk is pretty epic


----------



## dust3313 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have the cyclops flluid2. Its not bad by any means but I could see room for improvement. No one in my area carried KK and I would rather buy stuff in the store than online.


----------



## glacebay (Feb 22, 2010)

dust3313 said:


> I have the cyclops flluid2. Its not bad by any means but I could see room for improvement. No one in my area carried KK and I would rather buy stuff in the store than online.


Agreed! At the time I was looking I didn't know how much I was going to use a trainer. The local shop sold Cyclops Fluid2 and 'at the time' I couldn't justify spending that sort of cash on something I was not going to use. The travel trac wasn't bad, it just had it's issues... but it was $130 bucks to my door! 

I'm very much leaning on the KK.. I hope PB can scratch this kid together a deal! The GYM bikes SUCK! HOWEVER the scenery is great


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

Years ago I had a traveltrac as well, but it was the top of the line at the time for that brand, it was $380.

I now have a KK road machine and it's a lot more stable and the resistance is calibrated pretty close to the speed I'd be doing outside. 

The only thing I don't like about the KK is the fact that they switched to a plastic yolk(what were they thinking). I would have prefered a larger tension knob made of metal and covered with plastic. Other than that it does come with a lifetime warrenty for parts, so if something wears out I can get it replaced.

I'd also like to recommend the KK rock and roller riser block. Even with a stationary trainer the ability to turn the handlebars a little makes for a more comfy ride. I recently picked up one on ebay for $26 with shipping.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Went from a older Cyclops to a KK and really like it. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bullvine (Sep 9, 2009)

I have the cyclops the bike goes in and out fast and it's not loud
I like it just fine.


----------



## glacebay (Feb 22, 2010)

Ended up with the Kinetic Road Machine. Feels much better than my Travel Trac, however it doesn't provide as much resistance..however! there is still plenty of resistance for my winter training...

Thanks for all the feedback folks.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

glacebay said:


> Ended up with the Kinetic Road Machine. Feels much better than my Travel Trac, however it doesn't provide as much resistance..however! there is still plenty of resistance for my winter training....


You can always shift 1-2 gears "harder" and try keeping same cadence ;-)


----------



## 700choops (Sep 13, 2010)

KK road machine. Solid, quiet, great resistance and lifetime warranty. I was happy with my Cycleops Fluid2 (5 years, just started to leak), but am ecstatic with my new KK.


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

1-Up needs to be part of everyone's consideration. I have been very happy with mine for five years. I have not tried a KK or CycleOps so I can not offer a comparison, but it offers plenty of resistance is smooth and quiet. Also, I really like the adjustable height (no need for a front wheel riser). 

(I have nothing to do with the company, just a very satisfied client.)


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

just got my KK road machine still waiting for the 12lb. flywheel,I have the Cycleop2 also,side by side both are stable and feel the same ,the KK front to back is slightly longer with slightly beefier arms,the C2 unhooks much quicker ,the smoothness depends on how tight u make the connection,the KK has 4 holes for diff. tire sizes ,all in all ,both are well made ,lol I like the green color


----------



## cru_jones (Nov 29, 2009)

*Kk*

KK without any hesitation. It's not cheap, but it will be the last one you have to buy. I only put 396 miles on mine last year, but it still works just like day one.

The resistance is very fluid and consistant. The only thing I here when using it is my drivetrain.

Easy to install and remove bike.

Extra flywheel is nice for the longer intervals; helps maintain a constant speed more precisely.


----------



## scubad (Jun 22, 2004)

I would highly recommend the KK. I have a 4 year old Road Machine and a Cycleops Fluid. I had to ride the Cycleops till the replacement parts came. It reinforced my opinion of the KK. The plastic knobs on the side got stripped. Sent a email to KK and then sent me replacement knobs and the threaded spindle. 

Great customer service.

ScubaD


----------



## Michael S. (Jun 12, 2010)

Nasu: Summer in Andalusia 茄子 アンダルシアの夏
A Japanese bicycle anime movie. 

And it's sequel about the world cup in Japan
Nasu: A Migratory Bird with Suitcase 茄子 スーツケースの渡り鳥

Really nice animation and entertaining bicycle races.


----------

